# Virgin Media Broadband Customers...



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Any of you had the letter come through the door? It says that he will be doubling the speed from 10mb to 20mb :thumb:

If you haven't received it yet, try copying/pasting this link to see if/when you'll get it done (mine's in July) :

virginmedia.com/fasterspeed


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

It's a repost, but no not had the letter, it ain't happend like tommorrow, so plenty of time


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Avanti said:


> *It's a repost*, but no not had the letter, it ain't happend like tommorrow, so plenty of time


^ whoops.

Sorry peeps - if you wish to delete this thread, please feel free


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Only Cable custormers as well not ADSL


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

^^ Unfortunately, ADSL is always going to be way behind, even with FTTC - BT are doing the right thing, but the phyical layer between the cabinet and customer is just unsuitable.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Mine is going to be upgraded between March and April.


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

July onwards for me.

Fish


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Mine is apparently April - July.

Apparently the upgrades are:

10Mb -> 20Mb
20Mb -> 60Mb
30Mb -> 60Mb
50Mb -> 100Mb
100Mb -> 120Mb


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=247494


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

jamest said:


> Mine is apparently April - July.
> 
> Apparently the upgrades are:
> 
> ...


Mine is from July and I'm wondering if I should upgrade from 10mb to 30mb now for an extra £5 a month, according to the website. Then that will be upgraded to 60mb in July rather than 20mb.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Pezza4u said:


> Mine is from July and I'm wondering if I should upgrade from 10mb to 30mb now for an extra £5 a month, according to the website. Then that will be upgraded to 60mb in July rather than 20mb.


It doesn't matter when you upgrade. If you upgrade to the 'L' package after the speed is doubled, then you'll still get 60Mb/s.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Pezza4u said:


> Mine is from July and I'm wondering if I should upgrade from 10mb to 30mb now for an extra £5 a month, according to the website. Then that will be upgraded to 60mb in July rather than 20mb.


If they keep the prices to upgrade a level then it doesn't matter.

I was going to upgrade to 50Mb until I heard about the upgrades. So I am staying put and will get a free upgrade to 60Mb.


----------



## Matt197 (Dec 27, 2006)

SteveyG said:


> ^^ Unfortunately, ADSL is always going to be way behind, even with FTTC - BT are doing the right thing, but the phyical layer between the cabinet and customer is just unsuitable.


Not to throw this off topic but with 30a profiling (bandplan) FTTC has been tested to work upto 300Mbps, BT are currently using 8c that's capped at 40Mbps but they are rolling out 18a that will see people connect upto 80Mb down and 20Mb up.

In a few years time (5+) there might even be an option to go full FTTP.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Last I heard Virgin were only using one colour on their fibre network. Something like 5% of it's capability.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

This is true, but even the co-ax can handle far higher bandwidth - I'm currently on a Virgin Media trial with 8 50Mb/s downstream channels, although the modem config limits the total downstream bandwidth to 200Mb/s and this is nowhere near the capacity of the physical layer. In fact, the CTMS is probably the limiter at the moment.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Matt197 said:


> Not to throw this off topic but with 30a profiling (bandplan) FTTC has been tested to work upto 300Mbps, BT are currently using 8c that's capped at 40Mbps but they are rolling out 18a that will see people connect upto 80Mb down and 20Mb up.
> 
> In a few years time (5+) there might even be an option to go full FTTP.


Exactly, the physical layer for ADSL is always going to limit the bandwidth. FTTP, coax or a proper twisted pair data cable is the only thing they can do to change this.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Virgin have apparently been doing successful trials on Silicon roundabout in London of 1.2Gbps connections.


----------

